# Retailers selling used panties



## mizuki~ (Mar 3, 2010)

Retailers Are Selling Used Panties!!! | CocoPerez.com

This is beyond disgusting..I'm so glad I'm a huge germaphobe and always wash things before ever wearing them. ICKK!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 3, 2010)

That is so nasty!!!  I also always wash everything but I still find it completely gross!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 3, 2010)

Ughhh! Soooo disgusting.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 3, 2010)

Nasty


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Mar 3, 2010)

yuck! i am glad i always wash things too!


----------



## Melxo (Mar 3, 2010)

I worked at a "Popular And Known Bra Retailer" and our District Manager would ALWAYS push for us to resell panties.. Or if someone tried on panties and they came back dirrty then to wash them. 

Needless to say I dont work there anymore.


----------



## crystalclear (Mar 3, 2010)

That is just revolting and should be illegal, who knows what nasty diseases people might have.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 3, 2010)

This is so gross! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always wash new things, but after this, i might wash it couple more times before wearing anything ... yuck


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2010)

ICK.  Make that double ICK.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 3, 2010)

I also wash clothes and towels before using them. I started getting in the habit of doing that with sheets do, even if they came packaged. blehhhhhhh


----------



## blurpleberry (Mar 3, 2010)

i know a place where they let women try on the panties in the dressing room before buying them.. not exactly the same thing but still gross :[


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not surprised at all. I inspect my things carefully before I buy. This should be illegal. I'm glad my store wasn't found guilty in this nonsense. I know my particular store is quick to either deny the return or throw out the item ASAP.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so distrubed by that. I'm glad I wash everything I purchase before wearing them.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you serious??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why the hell would you ever accept returns for personal items?! They resell them to make the money back, but if they had a no return policy on those items and didn't accept the return, then the company wouldn't have even LOST the money they made in the first place. DUH! This is gross!! and these retailers are STUPID.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melxo* 

 
_I worked at a "Popular And Known Bra Retailer" and our District Manager would ALWAYS push for us to resell panties.. Or if someone tried on panties and they came back dirrty then to wash them. 

Needless to say I dont work there anymore._

 
That is just so wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..do they made the employees wash them?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 4, 2010)

soo gross ! they shouldnt accept returns. Especially its beyond gross that they retag stuff that came back without a tag and put it right back on the shelves.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 4, 2010)

Yikes! I always wash the new things before wearing them. The idea of wearing a top which someone else has tried before is 'yucky' enough for me, let alone a panty!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2010)

That's really gross. I've seen them selling used underwear at second hand places too, stains and everything.. I know a place too that lets you try on underwear too before buying. I won't shop there now even though they have the cutest best fitting bras.


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 4, 2010)

wtf out here on the receipt at most stores it says NO EXCHANGE ON INTIMIATE WEAR SALES ARE FINAL . In big bold black letters and they even tell you when  you're buying under wear that the sale is final .. And over here even second hand stores take everything except underwear ...


----------



## lekzie (Mar 4, 2010)

Completely disgusting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Underwear and bathing suit bottoms should never EVER be allowed to be returned!

I always inspect everything thoroughly before I purchase, but could you imagine getting a used pair of underwear and getting some sort of infection??  If that happened to me, I'd sue for a BILLION frickin' dollars.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2010)

oh my goodness.... not good at all! and made me feel slightly ill!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 4, 2010)

Gee I didn't think that you could return these types of items unless they're still sealed in the packet (eg like mens undie packs).

I always wash things when I buy them, but still - that's disgusting!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2010)

ugh gross im about to start buyin those bags of panties at walmart! lol
i guess its the same thing with swimsuits, too.. still gross


----------



## astronaut (Mar 5, 2010)

It still sucks that you have to wash something that is supposed to be brand new. I mean, if I wanted used undies I'd go to a second hand store ya feel me?


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_Gee I didn't think that you could return these types of items unless they're still sealed in the packet (eg like mens undie packs).

I always wash things when I buy them, but still - that's disgusting!_

 
ohhh nono! don't be fooled. Once a customer bought a perfume from my store just in time for her to bring it with her on vacay. A few days later, she had her friend (who was still in town) to contact my manager, and told her that when she opened her bottle of brand new perfume, it was a bottle of another perfume inside filled with water. Someone bought the perfume, opened it, replaced it with something else, and somehow found a way to seal the clear wrapping back up to look like it has never been opened.

Intimate clothing/jewelry/etc should ALWAYS be final sale, even if it's boxed and sealed.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_ohhh nono! don't be fooled. Once a customer bought a perfume from my store just in time for her to bring it with her on vacay. A few days later, she had her friend (who was still in town) to contact my manager, and told her that when she opened her bottle of brand new perfume, it was a bottle of another perfume inside filled with water. Someone bought the perfume, opened it, replaced it with something else, and somehow found a way to seal the clear wrapping back up to look like it has never been opened.

Intimate clothing/jewelry/etc should ALWAYS be final sale, even if it's boxed and sealed._

 
what the hell?!?! water?! people have no shame!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lekzie* 

 
_I always inspect everything thoroughly before I purchase, but could you imagine getting a used pair of underwear and getting some sort of infection??  If that happened to me, I'd sue for a BILLION frickin' dollars._

 
I would imagine it'd be quite hard to prove where your infection came from.  Nearly all of us have the same sorts of vaginal and fecal bacteria on and in our bodies, so it wouldn't be feasible to pin point it exactly, unless you like... culture yourself every day to know exactly what's there, so when you wear new underwear you could tell if something new appeared, but even then there's too many other factors...

Haha, sorry, I'm a microbiologist, so I over analyze things like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Washing new underwear in hot water for the win!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I would imagine it'd be quite hard to prove where your infection came from.  Nearly all of us have the same sorts of vaginal and fecal bacteria on and in our bodies, so it wouldn't be feasible to pin point it exactly, unless you like... culture yourself every day to know exactly what's there, so when you wear new underwear you could tell if something new appeared, but even then there's too many other factors...

Haha, sorry, I'm a microbiologist, so I over analyze things like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Washing new underwear in hot water for the win!!!*_

 
well i'm sure as hell going to be doing this with all clothing i buy in future!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, I guess I'm disgusting, but I never wash new clothes before wearing them... unless I'm worried about dye transferring (dark colored jeans) or if they have a smell (chemicals in the fabric, the store).  Underwear I do wash, though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 6, 2010)

This is disgusting.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 6, 2010)

That's just plain disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Victoria's Secret is probably one of the stores that I would least expect something like that to occur.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Have these girls returning second hand scammies not considered how collosal and lucrative (and far more hygenic than returning these goods) the market for used panties is?? 

What a big trick they have missed!! 

A used pair of panties (worn only) retails at £25 p pair.
A pair of pissed ones will get you £40. 
Perverts will also buy worn stockings, socks, tights, old shoes and if you're lucky enough you can find some who will buy your old lipstick coated cigarette ends to worship/wank with. 

At that price you are not only wearing them once a pair, you're making a profit on buying undies (What woman could fault that??) and at the same time saving some deviant from pantie pinching. 

Those sort of new's reports are exactly why I only buy cotton kecks in sealed packages.


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 14, 2010)

Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As stupid as this sounds I didn't even know stores even took back underwear. That's just unsanitary!


----------

